# whiting roe



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so when cleaning fish save the roe!

its delicious! rinse off the egg sac gently, saute in a little olive oil, and salt ( I add a sprinkle of garlic powder. sautee lightly just enough so both sides turn white. Then eat. YUM!!!!

and if you dont want it just save em for me!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I always save the roe. Normally just batter and fry it along with everything else though. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have never tried it, but I would.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I haven't ever tried it either,but I'm going to next trip


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

my Dads Jack Russell, Patches went nutz when you cleaned fish wanting the roe. I've breaded catfish roe and fried it and it was good


----------

